# Your "Go To Setups"! If you could only have two Setups!



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

Black Rose DNA40 with ESG Skyline RTA and Hellfire Phantom and Hussar RTA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/17)

Does it have to be gear that is in our arsenal uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Does it have to be gear that is in our arsenal uncle Rob?



That was the intention but you are more than welcome to post pics of the two you would like them to be as well!


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

@Rob Fisher I LOVE this thread

But I genuinely cannot pick two devices

I need four, so it wont qualify for this thread
Its based on four use cases
1) while at the computer, working
2) my best lung hit
3) my best MTL for tobaccoes
4) my best ultra portable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/1/17)

It would have to be my HHA K.O with Goon and the Paddy Vapes Shemus with Recoil.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/1/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher I LOVE this thread
> 
> But I genuinely cannot pick two devices
> 
> ...



You have to pick the two that if you could only have 2 devices and all others had to disappear into the gorge...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You have to pick the two that if you could only have 2 devices and all others had to disappear into the gorge...



OMG Rob that is just so difficult for me - you are making me feel terrible now
I have thought about this type of thing before and with my different vaping styles - only picking two setups would mean I have to change the way I vape. Hell man, this is torture 

Ok let me think during today and see if I can narrow it down to two

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## De_Stroyer (27/1/17)

Vgod Pro 150w + Serpent mini
Noisy cricket 2 + Dotmod Tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (27/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> You have to pick the two that if you could only have 2 devices and all others had to disappear into the gorge...



No chips or boards or glass thingies for me A CC and a Reo will do it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Faheem777 (27/1/17)

Mines would be Vaporesso Nebula mod with Merlin mini rta (for mtl and restricted lung hit) and Vaporesso target mini with the Guardian tank (for stealth)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (27/1/17)

this is easy for me, since i only use 1 device 
Fuchai 213 + limitless RDTA plus 

i must say, im very surprised that @Rob Fisher did not pick a REO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/17)

I love things that age well - things that don't date, that stand the test of time and that become living examples of the absolute best.
Giorgio Armani

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## rogue zombie (27/1/17)

I only use 2:

Reo/ Cyclops
eVic Mini with Genosmate-customised-one-of-a-kind Bellus on top (sounds so cool hey)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bizkuit (27/1/17)

Noisy Cricket 2 -25 and Avo24
Pico squeeze and Hadalay clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/1/17)

My two trusted Reo Grand's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (27/1/17)

Reo Grand and my Alien mod with the Griffin 22.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (27/1/17)

Noisy Cricket 2-25 with SM25
Fuchai with Limitless RDTA


----------



## Caveman (27/1/17)

Alien mod with OBS Crius and SMPL Mod with Tsunami 22


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (27/1/17)

Until my OBS Engine arrives later tonight this will be it


See Signature for Details


----------



## RA Seedat (9/4/17)

Therion 166 Carbon fibre and Vgod pro 150


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

Nothing can replace my 4 Reo P67's, and on them nothing can replace their Kryten's. So I'll pick two P67's and two Kryten's for this absurd poll (that was started by someone who couldn't get down to only two vapemails per day let alone two setups).

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (9/4/17)

Reo + Hadaly Clone
SXK BRRT Box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (9/4/17)

Triade DNA x Merlin RDTA
Hohm Slice x Druga RDA


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)

Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top.
Billet Box with Hellfire Exocet!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose DNA40 with ESG Skyline RTA and Hellfire Phantom and Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 83135





Rob Fisher said:


> *You have to pick the two that if you could only have 2 devices and all others had to disappear into the gorge... *





Rob Fisher said:


> Hellfire Phantom with Skyline on top.
> Billet Box with Hellfire Exocet!
> View attachment 90946





@Silver, I'd think you will have to agree that the poll is rigged when the pollster is the only one that doesn't have to follow his own rules.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/17)

Spydro said:


> @Silver, I'd think you will have to agree that the poll is rigged when the pollster is the only one that doesn't have to follow his own rules.



The Pollster is out of control... and the Pollster changes his mind as time goes on... this is the current two that would stay right now... and it will change next week when some new stuff arrives I'm sure!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gees (9/4/17)

Noisy Cricket ll-25 and my trusty troll RDA 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (9/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> *The Pollster is out of control... *and the Pollster changes his mind as time goes on... this is the current two that would stay right now... and it will change next week when some new stuff arrives I'm sure!



Out of control is an understatement!!!  
I stand by what I said because of what you said. @Silver has to toss all but two setups into the gorge. And now you are saying that you don't. So you're not getting out of this mistake that easy... the poll is rigged.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yagya (9/4/17)

Minikin V2 with Troll rta
Therion 75 with Serpent mini 24mm.
these 2 setups has been in daily rotation for the past week.
love them both.


----------



## Silver (9/4/17)

@Spydro - you are quite right, the poll may just be rigged 
Pollster @Rob Fisher is making it very difficult for us that his top two has changed
Then again, this thread was started in January and with the vaping equipment changing so quickly I can underrstand how picking the top two would be a moving target.

Rob, I love hearing whats hot in the Fisher Vape Cave because it gives me something to look forward to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## AlphaDog (9/4/17)

Black Serpent Mini 25 with dual coil deck on my black Therion DNA250 and my Aromamizer V1 on my HCigar VT200. I have the Limitless Classic RDTA on a Smaont Battlestar, as well as an Aromamizer Supreme on a RX200S bit the latter two are not as good as the first two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (9/4/17)

My two setups are perfect for me. Therion DNA166 with a troll v2 and a pico with a goblin mini v3. Pretty much no FOMO at all with those two (Except for wanting to upgrade the troll to a Goon).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

Mine would have to be my Subtank + Subox combo!

All other kit can go in the gorge for all I care

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Black Rose DNA40 with ESG Skyline RTA and Hellfire Phantom and Hussar RTA!
> View attachment 83135


awesome looking mods @Rob Fisher 
very surprised to see one of your reos didnt make the top 2 though.
but with such great looking stabilized wood options i can see why the choice was made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (10/4/17)

I am Very happy with my Revenant & CSMNT but would add A Billet for Sure!!


----------

